# Anyone identify this peacock from the random tank?



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

[/URL]

i have been wanting to get some lighter colors in my tank other than blue, saw this guy in the random peacock tank at the store so i got him/her.

Can anyone tell me what kind it is, and if its male or female?

Thanks


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

100% definitely a hybrid. Your tetras are dyed btw just incase you weren't aware. In future, please do not buy dyed fish as this is a highly torturous experience for the fish to go through and it often kills the fish right away or shortly after the dye is applied. Please avoid these kinds of fish in the future. Also, tetras with mbuna and peacocks is a bad idea. In fact, mbuna and peacocks is a bad idea unless they are very peaceful mbuna like yellow labs and yellowtail acei. You need to shuffle the stuff in your tank.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Ha ha ha.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The tetras look more like the Glofish version, which are genetically altered. Not quite as bad as dyed, but something I personally would not encourage, either. Not to mention putting them in a tank with African Cichlids being completely inappropriate.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Forgot to mention, the Peacock is known as either Strawberry or Dragon's Blood, a hybrid form of unknown origin. Very popular with those who just want a "pretty fish".


----------



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Even about the tetras. My wife brought those home one day and put them in the tank to add some color, I took the easy way out and left them in there vs killing her fish. I figured the cichlids would have taken care of them by now but they have survived for 8 months.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Mr Chromedome said:


> Forgot to mention, the Peacock is known as either Strawberry or Dragon's Blood, a hybrid form of unknown origin. Very popular with those who just want a "pretty fish".


It's not. "pure" strawberries and dragons do not have a yellowish blaze on the dorsal fin. This is a hybrid of strawberry/dragon with something else.

OP: Please explain to your wife that fishkeeping is not about choosing 'colorful and pretty fish' and randomly putting them together. There is a science to it. I suggest a wife-ban on the aquarium. Don't let her touch it.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not sure what a "pure" hybrid Strawberry or Dragon is... I'm not sure there are strict breed guidelines. I think the "quality" just diminishes with mass market breeding, plus they hormone them often and then the hormones wear off.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm just saying there's no 'blaze' or colored edging on the dorsal of any dragonblood I've ever seen.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I dunno, a lot of Haps or Aulonocara have sort of a line at the tips of the dorsal, which can change when a male colors up. This one it just looks kinda yellow because the fish is unnaturally pale colored. I doubt this would end up a yellow blaze. Don't know if that fish would ever be that impressive, but who knows... these fish are such wildcards.


----------

